# F10 glovebox dvd changer retrofit



## erdengurcan (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello, severel weeks ago I have bought a Glovebox DVD Changer from the ebay about 100€ and some people said you need the video module. Anyway I have no video module and retrofited the DVD changer. I would like to share my experiences.

Requireds:

1- Professional Radio
2- 65122183731 retrofit cable kit
3- Electrical knowledge
4- Code the Hu_Cic for 696

Also I am sharing the instruction file, that shows retrofit with video module and without video module.


----------



## GhostWorks (Oct 7, 2010)

thanks, will look into this


----------



## marcuslee2032 (Jun 17, 2014)

erdengurcan said:


> Hello, severel weeks ago I have bought a Glovebox DVD Changer from the ebay about 100€ and some people said you need the video module. Anyway I have no video module and retrofited the DVD changer. I would like to share my experiences.
> 
> Requireds:
> 
> ...


Just wondering if you had any other insights to performing the retrofit.

ie was it difficult etc?


----------



## GhostWorks (Oct 7, 2010)

Will enabling Hu_Cic for 696 via coding enable M.O.S.T ( Fiber Optic ), would like to enable the Fiber Optic so can install Audison bit DMI which will convert M.O.S.T to TosLink for Audison Bit Ten D , There for the car will be fully digital Audio


----------



## erdengurcan (Feb 28, 2013)

here is the retrofited DVD changer

http://youtu.be/6zUGk5Hx_iE


----------



## marcuslee2032 (Jun 17, 2014)

erdengurcan said:


> here is the retrofited DVD changer
> 
> http://youtu.be/6zUGk5Hx_iE


Thanks for video, it was interesting to see.

I just wish someone like Dension or the like could engineer an adaptor which can use an iPod or something in leiu of the changer...!


----------

